# First Year - Cliff Notes...



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

My first year of Gigging as taught me a few things….

#1 Forget incoming/outgoing tides – just go.
#2 Try different areas – you need more than a few “go to” areas.
#3 My two girls love exploring the sea life at night – one is very good at gigging.
#4 Flounder are here year round.
#5 My main partner from Pensacola has a PHD in gigging. He is that good.
#6 After Floundering everything on the road heading home looks like a flatty.
#7 High Pressure Sodium lights are the way to go.
#8 Minn Kota Trolling motors are not worth it (3 failures in less than one year on new 101lb).
#9 Most guys that I have met at the ramps are very helpful.
#10 Can’t fuel up without lots of curious folks wanting to know about the boat/floundering.
#11 Lots of neat things to see other than fish at night.
#10 Everyone likes Flounder
#11 For the cost of a Commercial License I have not had to worry about going over my limit (I have yet to sell any)
#12 My fuel bill is normally less than $20 – cheap for a night worth of fun.
#13 If you don’t take a picture…it didn’t happen.
#14 Float pods were my best investment – HPS lights were second best.
#15 Sheephead are tough to gig – but can be done in numbers.
#16 I Learn sometime new everytime I go – great sport. I love it.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Totally Agree*

Overkill you are absolutely correct on all the above. Nothing like it and it is addictive. I've enjoyed the sport for over 40 year and can never wait till my next trip. I'm seeing about as many fish as I did when I was a kid and personally don't feel they have been over=harvested.Time on the water//homework/homework/homework is the key to full coolers.Looks like a GREAT year and congratulations.PS I've also seen some pretty weird stuff driving home after staring into the water all night.:clapping:


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Thats a good looking set up


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

You left 2 out 
No crowds at the ramp
Don't have to worry about gettin Sunburned
I'm sure there're a few more 
Let's hear'em


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I would love to see more pictures of that boat!!!


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

A few more....


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

In case some of you didn't know.....That is a liquid cooled Honda generator Overkill has. 

What part is failing on your MinKota? What specific model?


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

I've found that after a night of gigging, when I do finally get to sleep, I usually dream about gigging also.

The tides only dictate WHERE I go, not if I go.

The winds only dictate WHERE I go, not if I go.

The wrong tide AND the wrong wind equals a good night sleep.

A "5 Hour Energy" taken around 11pm will help with the 1.5 hour drive home at 2 in the morning.


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

thats good stuff thanks...I agree with you don't know if you don't go...


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Love the boat.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

The boat had a foot controled Minn Kota 101 lb trolling motor. I could not get the hang of it so in June of last year bought the Minn Kota Riptide 101 lb. Hand Tiller model from Fox's Trolling Motors (here in Mobile) and they installed it. 

On three separate occasions the POT (potometer) switch has broken on the control board. They have replaced the board under warranty....but it is a pain to be fishing and have it break once, let alone three times within a year.

Without being covered under warranty it is a $200+ part. I am not looking forward to my warranty expiring.


----------



## GrandSlam (Oct 22, 2007)

Other advantages to floundering: 
- You never run out of bait
- Bug spray is way cheaper then sunscreen
- Navigation lights on a boat are not as hard to keep working as people think.
-Trailer lights are a different story.
-When it's right, its fun. When you gotta hunt for 'em, it's still a blast.
-I can still sweat like a pig in the middle of the night. 
-When your really looking hard for a flatty, THE MAN can slip right up on you & get scarry close.


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

that set-up is kickin'


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

One of the best posts yet !!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you Overkill !!!!!! Very good read and great pictures.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Scott


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

good stuff !! but sheepshead gigging isnt that hard , u just hav too hit them in the rite place, rite in the face make it count . 

-also found out - commercial guys really dont Like us "guys that do this for food and fun " getting in thier way . mainly at boat ramps .

-deers cant swim that good over the bay , but they try 

-sometimes a flounder track is actually a flounder

-spring breakers love it when u gig a flounder , they get a kick out of it

-DI has rats the size of house cats

my gig setup is nothing pretty but it works, only two months old but has a death toll of 100+ easy !!
this thing takes a beating everytime


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

850 Those big rats might have been Nutrias


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

Flounder9.75 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 850 Those big rats might have been Nutrias


they are , i was just being funny  
kool looking things they dive under water when we pass them


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

I like this whole set-up! It's like the ultimate in guy-stuff. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## derb (Mar 26, 2011)

:notworthy:


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

That boat is simply incredible. Question though... with the bow mount trolling motor being up so high don't you have a problem getting it down to the water?

Do you do gigging charters? Certainly looks like you're set up for it and I would love to get my family out to do something like that.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

In making my "to do" list for the new boat I felt like adding a few more bennys of gigging....

No Rods
No Reels
No Gaffs
No Fighting Belts
No Venting Tools
No De-Hooker
No Livewell or Pumps
No Outriggers or Clips
No Anchor Balls
No Rig Hook
No Weights
No Hooks/Tackle/etc.
No Costa's
No Hats
No Sunscreen
No Epirb
No Liferaft
No Ditch Bag
No Portable VHF
No Cashing CD to fill up boat.....Did I mention offshore fishing wears me out?


----------



## gadget149 (Sep 23, 2010)

*New Flounder Set-up*

Wanted to share this set-up. With under water 12v star fireII lights. Will field test next week south of Lillian Bridge Perdido Bay area.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

OverKill - nice rig. If you don't mind sharing, I'd like to know where you got your lights? Looks like they have a rubber bumper around the front, and have a molded housing. I'm in the process of locating HPS lights, but haven't seen what I'm looking for yet...althought these look promising with that durable look. Thanks in advance. Also PM'd you.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

I had two high dollar 400w hps lights made for the boat. They are heavy aluminum with very manly brackets. Six additional hps lights run the sides and were bought because of "the deal" - they were $250 for the six. I believe I have $600 in the two 400w hps fixtures. They do a great job lighting it up though. The 400w fixtures have a remote ballast box under the deck which uses digital ballasts. The other lights are all in one.

The pic shows lights that were just turned on.....they get much, much brighter.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey Bro, you must have switched out your lights, as these lights are not the same ones in your original post...the boat (e.g. reistration no's) is the same, but dem lights ain't. So, guess you later got a deal on the HPS and changed ur lights out. The ones I'm seeing now are the same boxey looking ones I've seen online...so perhaps that's what I'll have to settle on too. So, 6ea. 250W HPS @ $250 is a deal. Was that from an individual...or where can I get that deal? Thanks bud. Killer boat!


----------



## smooth seas (Feb 23, 2010)

are the hps lights able to light up underwater without them cracking or messing up?


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

If you have a commercial license yet do not sell any fish, What the heck do you do with that many fish? How do you keep up with cleaning that many fish? I would be Overwhelmed!


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Hps lights are much better IMO. Yes, halogens will work and did well for me. HPS lights put out much more light per watt - so a 400 watt hps "lights up" better - 5x the lumens of halogen. I also like the fact that HPS lights are not a white light...easier on my eyes. 

Not an expert but I believe its about 5x's the light output with HPS being the winner. XShark put them on his boat so that sold me on them.

As far as the commercial license, I have not sold any fish. I have given Mom, Brother, Friends and Employees lots of fish....and my family has eaten lots of fish. I don't mind cleaning fish but occasionally a friend will clean them for me.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Fish-n-Fur said:


> Hey Bro, you must have switched out your lights, as these lights are not the same ones in your original post...the boat (e.g. reistration no's) is the same, but dem lights ain't. So, guess you later got a deal on the HPS and changed ur lights out. The ones I'm seeing now are the same boxey looking ones I've seen online...so perhaps that's what I'll have to settle on too. So, 6ea. 250W HPS @ $250 is a deal. Was that from an individual...or where can I get that deal? Thanks bud. Killer boat!


 
They halogens can be bought at Lowes for $9.99 each. That is 500w Halogen - complete with guards. The six HPS lights I bought for $250 were a deal from an individual in Tuscalosa, AL. I had my nephew, who was in grad school there, pick them up for me. $250 for the fixtures with 12 extra bulbs.

That is the good news....the bad is since I can't turn a wrench my electrician charged me $350 to install the six fixtures.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

You still came out ahead after the electrician charge, w/o counting all the spare lights. Thanks for the feedback, and happy hunting!


----------

